# Autoland - Tap Forte - Upholstry Cleaner



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£4.99 for 400ml
Available from http://www.fasterthansound.eu/index...tegory_id=193&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=66

*Used on:*
Fabric Seats - Mk1 Seat Leon Cupra R

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Taken from the website (reads about the same as on the tin)

_FOR UPHOLSTERY AND HEADLINING

REMOVES EVEN STUBORN DIRT
RENOVATES
ENHACED EFFICIENCY

TAP FORTE - easy to use, delicate foam product for cleaning upholstery, carpets and headlinings, which has an enhanced and very effective action. Deeply penetrates the structures of the material what maximise cleaning efficiency. Removes either stubborn stains and other dirt. Restores original look to the upholstery. Contains UV filter. Perfect for cleaning very dirty carpets and fabric upholstered furniture.

* enhanced effectiveness - contains a mixture of surfactants, acrylic polymers and auxiliary additives. Deeply penetrates the structure of the material what greatly increases cleaning efficiency.
* intensive cleaning - removes all, even stubborn stains and other dirt.
* renovates - restores original look to upholstery. Subtle fragrance leaves behind a pleasant aroma, which stays in the car for a long time.
* contains UV filter - forms protective coat, prevents the material from fading in direct sunlight.
* universal - perfect for cleaning very dirty carpets and fabric upholstered furniture.
_

*Packaging:*









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Well, I'd say it smells like any other "normal" upholstry cleaner. Nothing special about it, and certainly not a nasty smell.

When sprayed, it creates an instant foam. Think of Cif Moose that you may use around the house.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I left the product the suggested couple of minutes, and in this time, it seems to "lift" the stains out of the fabric. It also forms like a thin crust on the top. I think that this would be an indication as to when to start working it.

*Ease Of Use:*
VERY easy, not much effort required, even for the dried in sick in the seat 

*Finish:*
I'll let the pictures do the talking here.

Dried in sick


















Gave it a brush and hoover first, and then applied a light foam covering.



















I then worked (lightly) with a stiff brush and hoovered, leaving this



















Once fully dried, it was back to a normal colour. The foam barely wet the seat, but I over applied it in a couple of areas (on my first squirt :lol

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
£4.99 and doesn't require much product, this aint exactly going to break the bank.

*Overall DW Rating:* 85%









*Conclusion:*
Overall, a good product. Does exactly what it says it'll do on the tin, and doesn't require much effor to get the desired results. This is something I think I will use again.

Thankyou to FasterThanSound for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.fasterthansound.eu


----------

